# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What's the best film to watch when you feel down?

## WeAreStars

Are there any movies that 'lift you spirit' or make you happy?

----------


## Chopin12

watch Charlie Bartlett, it's really good

----------


## WintersTale

The Green Mile or Patch Adams.

----------


## Koalafan

Animal House  :Tongue: . Its impossible to NOT watch the movie with a big smile on your face!  ::D:

----------


## Lost Control Again

> The Green Mile



that  ::): 

or 


or

----------


## WintersTale

Also, any Police Academy or Naked Gun movies. They will make you laugh, and laughter is always good!

----------


## claire74

Wall-e, love that little robot  ::):

----------


## TetraStylis

drunken master - makes me laugh

----------


## metamorphosis

Meet The Parents, and Meet The Fockers, The Big Lebowski, The Young Ones and A Christmas Story. Also, 40 yr. Old Virgin, if you're not one!;D

----------


## kc1895

The Pianist, it can help you appreciate life more.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Office Space   Makes me laugh every time.

----------


## pam

Talladega Nights with Will Ferell and that other guy who's really funny.

----------


## Antidote

Muriel's Wedding. I don't care to get married, but it's more about dorks embracing themselves and realising that the goal in life is to make yourself happy rather than follow stale and meaningless social conventions. Also it's hilarious from start to finish.

----------


## SmileyFace

All the Disney classic animations have helped me  ::):  Cinderella.. Little Mermaid... Pinocchio... Aristocats, etc.

----------

